

Labelauty jQuery Plugin - maiarib
https://github.com/fntneves/jquery-labelauty

======
baliex
Frustrating to see that aesthetics have trumped usability here. By default
radio buttons and check boxes are visually distinct, round and square,
respectively. With this plugin there's no such distinction.

